# Eclipse - 2015 foal thread



## paintponylvr (Mar 29, 2015)

This is a mare that I originally purchased when we did a load of ponies in IA. She was 2.5 yrs in 2009, so that makes her a 2007 mare. Vicki purchased her from me w/i days of arriving back from IA.

Vicki has trained Eclipse to drive - single and pair. She pulls an ez entry cart single, a forecart single and the forecart and a wagon as a pair with a gelding that Vicki also purchased from me.

In 2014, Eclipse was bred to "Oly" - our 2011 bay tobiano Shetland stallion. Oly was turned out with Eclipse and 1st cover was observed on 1May. A last cover was noted either 7 or 9 May - but Vicki doesn't remember for sure and can't find her 2014 calendar that notes were written in.

Anyhoo - those dates make her due @ 340 days between april 14th and april 19th. She is a maiden mare and is moving along nicely. I took pics of her yesterday evening (didn't get pics of my own mares! LOL). I forgot to do a "hoo-haw" /vulva pic - but Vicki checked and stated that she was just a light pink in color at this time but is still "tight" w/ no elongation at all (same as she's always looked).

Here are Eclipse's current pics -






















Thats the first time I've noticed white hair on this mare's belly - she may be a VERY minimal Sabino. Didn't think to have her color tested for Sabino when her sample sent in...


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome, and those udder pictures match with your dates, as we'd expect about 3-4 weeks to fill. She's looking wonderful and in perfect shape for a mare in this last trimester/weeks. Watch for her to start rolling that baby into position, as we know udders can fill quickly. Good to keep checking for elongation and once that starts checking for vulva color.

A pretty girl and thanks for letting us be a part of this watch !!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 29, 2015)

Here is the stallion that she is bred to. Oly is now a gelding actually and was purchased by Vicki and James in January 2015.

We purchased Oly in-utero (bought his dam pregnant) and foaled him out in May 2011. He was shown in 2012 and 2013 in Foundation Halter (Shetland) and in the Foundation Shetland futurity program. He did very well for us.

Here are pics of him while being shown -

October 2012






July 2013 during the Foundation Futurity class






After arriving home in July 2013






After castration 9 march 2015. this will be his only foal.






Oly was last measured at 39.25" at the withers. I don't know, at this time, if he has grown...


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Dianne!! I'm giving Vicki your phone number so that she can call you. My work schedule doesn't always permit me to answer the phone or talk, certainly may not be able to run and help if there are any issues. j

Vicki last big horse foaled about 10 years ago and had issues - Vicki seriously injured her own back during pulling the filly and helping her outof the area that the mare had foaled against. She is understandably "freaked out" right now as the time approaches... She DID have one of my mares foal at her place (a surprise) - after the seller told me the mare was NOT bred and my vet confirmed that about 3 months before the foal arrived!! No problems but truly not expected...

This foal could be black, bay or chestnut in base coat color. Has a 50% chance of being a "paint".


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2015)

That's fine, I'll be happy to be on alert for her. The only time I will be gone is on April 9th, I'll be flying to Seattle leaving about 6:30 am to about 2:00 pm, then home on the red-eye the night of the 12th landing around 6:30 am on the 13th bringing my mom home to the 'home' airport for my boys to pock up, then back in the air at 8:38 am headed to Dallas for a work meeting, landing around 1:30 pm. Then finally home again the evening of the 15th landing around midnight of the 15th. Can't believe I have to do all this traveling during foaling season, but it can't be helped, I'm sorry.

But I'm here any other time day or night, so tell her I'm perfectly fine to call anytime in the wee hours of the morning, or whenever. I don't EVER want people to worry about waking me. We're here to get babies safely to the ground, and this is what we do very willingly.

That's a handsome boy, and this should be a beautiful baby!!


----------



## Kim P (Mar 29, 2015)

Kinda looks like Patty and Wishbones colors, except Eclipse is darker than Patty. I can't wait to see what the baby looks like!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2015)

Welcome Paula



Looking forward to seeing what she is preparing for you. Hoping for lots of colour


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 29, 2015)

Thanks Ryan and Kim!


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 29, 2015)

Yay love his color! Can't wait. Should be a lot of legs


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful! Can't wait to see this baby!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 6, 2015)

So, it's been 9 days since I posted about Vicki's little mare - Eclipse.

She is getting closer - approximately 334 days today. I got some more pics - she looks a bit different. Think baby is starting to shift forward but still think we have a bit yet... She is starting to elongate - and think she has some more filling in the milk bar to do as well.

I will probably stop by again on Wednesday to take some more pics after work & feed run. Then we are getting together on Friday - don't know if she's coming my way or if I'm going hers - but we'll get more pics.






Think I'm too low here - but you can see the start to her milk bar...










And while I didn't get a pic last time, she's starting to elongate...






Getting some more fill here -


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2015)

Looking great Paula





I see she has been shopping for milk supplies


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

Ditto


----------



##  (Apr 7, 2015)

Looking good!!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 9, 2015)

So she could really go at anytime! Hurry up Eclipse!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't really know how much we can tell from this series of shots. Goes to show how bad pics can make a well conformed pony look really "off"! My camera was doing weird things (first pics were so BLURRED that they hurt your head/eyes to look at - double and in one, quadruple images layered over each other). It was getting dark so I fixed the settings on camera, turned it off for a minute and then just started snapping pics.

Here's her side shots -











Her vulva shot






and tried for milk bar shot - this is the best of 4 pics - none of which were really good...






A major storm system has moved in. Lots of thunder, lightning and rain. We'll see what this does to Eclipse's body as far as moving things along. I will be going to see her again on Friday (tomorrow)...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 9, 2015)

She still has a ways to go, but is moving along steadily. Since I don't see her every day, I'm not experiencing the up/down development of her udder and actual shape changes to her belly. I'm just seeing "steady progress", HAHAHA!

Think this weekend I'll start the thread on my "oops" mares... Our boy got to enjoy 2 hours out with 7 mares and I believe at least 2 possibly 3 are pregnant. I thought I'd made notes as to who was showing heat at that time and who came into heat the following month, etc - but now can't find them - on paper or on the computer. Not sure if I deleted them or if I just "buried" it due to feeling pretty "green/stupid" after such a mistake of ponies getting loose... It's so close to when they are due now (June) that I don't think I'll have them vet checked, but will just increase feed and add mare+ supplement. Go from there...


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

Ohhh id love to see some baby's from your girls


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2015)

ill second that Rebecca


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 9, 2015)

I starting it now... LP Painted Ponys 2015 foaling ...

Probably won't be getting pics of Eclipse tomorrow. Things changed and I have to work tomorrow now, then both Vicki and I have to leave early for evening things. Unless Eclipse shows signs of imminent foaling - it will be Saturday before I am able to go take pics. Who knows - may be making a late run over there Fri nite/Sat morn (come on Eclipse!!)...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

OK, so I have been over there once since the last set of pics taken. I don't believe Vicki has taken any pics? I'll check in a moment. Well, don't see any new ones in her album.

So.

I didn't make it over there in the thunderstorms we've had this weekend and didn't talk to Vicki via voice but she sent me an email this morning - NO BABY yet - seems doesn't want to come into the world.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Soooo, I get a text yesterday morning saying - she ate her whole breakfast, has more milk but not waxed, not butt rubbing, doesn't appear uncomfortable BUT she is moving a bit "stiff"... Think you can come check her? I have to be in court from 9:30 am until ??

Well, I was at work and didn't even see that text while I was checking in dogs/cats for SX or even right away when I was doing 'confirmation/reminder' calls. Later, here is another text aksing if I'd checked her and how was she? Hmmm...




Then at a little after 3 pm - she sent - "He's HERE!! Arrived while i was at court. We just got back... Wanna come over when you get off work?"

So I DID go over after work. NICE colt - a bit "over cooked" - he could have been born a little sooner (we were expeciting him almost 2 weeks ago). No white - think he's got 2 single white hairs on his forehead! NICE colt - even tho he is wrapped in a "plain brown wrapper"...



O, did i say he is a bit LARGE for a maiden mare?

Here is Triple PPPs Mohican. barn name is "Moe" or "Moe-Moe".



















Eclipse is quite a good little mama. She was a bit crampy, I was surprised when Vicki asked me if I had any Banamine paste left after our ordeal last fall (Vicki usually has more meds around than I do). Hmmm, yes, but where? I headed home after visiting for a while and the 2nd place I looked for it - there it was. I took it inside the house and checked the date, then Googled since it was out of date. Determined it was probably ok (& later my vet responded it would be fine), so Vicki came and picked it up and got a tiny baby halter from me that was made out of paracord...

She sent me a couple of pics today, but I have to figure out how to save them from a text message into my photo gallery or email them to myself so that I can down load them on the computer (got a new phone and still learning how to deal with it and still loading my contacts - 1 at a time since the two phones/cards weren't compatible)... Filling out and unfolding nicely!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 29, 2015)

Congratulations Paula & Vicki and of course Eclipse





He is lovely boy and I just love that pic at the bottom.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome. Congratulations!! And yeah a bit large for a maiden wowza. Look at those legs pheww weeee. And with those legs, wrapper shmapper  lol


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2015)

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE those long legs! A VERY handsome boy!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 29, 2015)

Too funny - Moe was born 8 days "earlier" than his sire was! Here is a baby pic of Oly's ears. Moe's ears aren't as "tufted" as his daddy's were!! 2nd pic is of Oly 3rd & 4th pics @ 24 hours old.



















and here is "Oly" today...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 29, 2015)

and I was wrong!! Mo has every bit as much "tufting" in his ears as his daddy did!!

I was able to save the pics Vicki sent me today and I blew one up... I'll get it and crop it later... Have to go see how everyone else is doing now...


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2015)

So, where is that picture????? LOL


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 30, 2015)

Sorry - here 'tis!


----------



## chandab (Apr 30, 2015)

Congrats! Mighty fine, plain brown wrapper.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 30, 2015)

OI - I started somethin' w/ that, didn't I?






THANX


----------

